# [C++][VC++6]Dynamische Mehrdimensionale Arrays an Funktionen übergeben



## WhiteNazgul (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi! 

Wie ist es möglich ein dynamisch erstelltes Mehrdimensionales Array an eine Funktion zu übergeben? 

int test(int ***array,int m.int n) 
 { 
  return 0; 
 } 

int main() 
 { 
 int m,n,x; 
 int **array; 
 m=10; 
 n=3; 

 array=new int *[m]; 
 for(x=0;x<m;x++) 
 { 
 array[x]=new int[n]; 
 } 
 test(&array,m,n) 
 } 

//Auf delete und Exeptionprüfung soll hier verzichted werden 


Diese Möglickeit nimmt der Compiler an, es wird aber nur der Inhalt der ersten Spalte übergebn, sprich array[0][0-m]. Die Frage ist nun, wie man x-dynamische Dimensionen übergeben kann? 

Lieben Dank!


----------



## WhiteNazgul (28. Dezember 2003)

Problem hat sich shcon von selbst geklärt:

So

int test(int **array,int m.int n) 
{ 
return 0; 
} 

int main() 
{ 
int m,n,x; 
int **array; 
m=10; 
n=3; 

array=new int *[m]; 
for(x=0;x<m;x++) 
{ 
array[x]=new int[n]; 
} 
test(array,m,n) 
} 

funktioniert es einwandfrei


----------

